# Everite King advice



## newbie-collectionist (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm considering buying an automatic watch, marked Everite King. I've been asked 25€, more or less 22£. This is a new hobby for me so I have nearly zero knowledge about it. What would you suggest? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

newbie-collectionist said:


> Hi everyone, I'm considering buying an automatic watch, marked Everite King. I've been asked 25€, more or less 22£. This is a new hobby for me so I have nearly zero knowledge about it. What would you suggest? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


 The pictures you posted are coming from Ebay, so I guess you haven't seen it working. At £22 - if I liked it - I'd be prepared to take a risk on it, but knowing it will probably cost me more in the end. By the look of it, it could do with a new strap, which could add upwards of £10, depending on quality. Then, even if it works, be prepared for it to need a service, which will add £50 or more.

Someone else may have more on this brand name, but I know the name Everite King was owned by Rotary. Everite watches were sold in the UK by the high street jewelry chain H. Samuel. Because of that they're fairly cheap to buy used, even though they are respectable watches. You can see a similar Everite King on Catawiki, which shows how much it sold for.

https://www.catawiki.com/l/11199873-everite-king-vintage-1970s

It could be a good start to your hobby, so long as you know what you're taking on.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for that bit of info, Spiny @spinynorman; I have been wondering about the history of Everite watches myself. It has been postulated that the Everite brand owned/registered by Rotary et al. in Switzerland is not the same as the Everite brand of watches sold by H. Samuel. However, my feeling is in line with the replies given to that theory on the relevant forum thread, that Everite was a brand sold by H. Samuel and comprised watches from a number of Swiss-based companies including Rotary. The quality of Everite watches does vary quite a bit which may lead to some confusion as to whether the cheap Everites were the same brand as the better quality examples. Everite certainly does seem to be a "strange brew" but then, like today, H. Samuel no doubt tried to cover a wide spectrum number of the retail market for watches.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

> Thanks for that bit of info, Spiny @spinynorman; I have been wondering about the history of Everite watches myself. It has been postulated that the Everite brand owned/registered by Rotary et al. in Switzerland is not the same as the Everite brand of watches sold by H. Samuel. However, my feeling is in line with the replies given to that theory on the relevant forum thread, that Everite was a brand sold by H. Samuel and comprised watches from a number of Swiss-based companies including Rotary. The quality of Everite watches does vary quite a bit which may lead to some confusion as to whether the cheap Everites were the same brand as the better quality examples. Everite certainly does seem to be a "strange brew" but then, like today, H. Samuel no doubt tried to cover a wide spectrum number of the retail market for watches.


 It certainly does seem Everite gets stuck with the H. Samuel label, whether they all were sold there or not. "Everite King" was registered separately by Rotary, but again there's some, like the above picture, with the name as registered, all on one line, and others where Everite is clearly the brand with "King" underneath. Another where we'll probably never know for sure.


----------



## Danmace (Oct 30, 2019)

I've had a couple of Everite watches, and all have been of good quality, ranging from being cased in Dennison meteor cushion cases, up to 9ct gold cases. As a starting point for collecting, I'd say they are pretty good as the majority look good and if something goes wrong you won't be overly upset as they didn't break the bank to obtain. As @spinynormanhas said above, they are most commonly known for H Samuel's, but Rotary have been involved too, and I'd imagine a few others may have a connection along the way.

Here's one I picked up for a fiver, at that price you can't go wrong.


----------

